Ask HN: What is your goal for 2019? - codesternews
======
miguelrochefort
I plan to release a distributed knowledge base that supports real/ideal states
of the past/present/future states of the world, intended to replace most
internet services (e.g., Craigslist, eBay, Amazon, Uber, Airbnb, Dropbox,
Facebook, Reddit, Wikipedia, BitTorrent, Bitcoin).

------
henrikeh
My goal is to slow down to a more manageable pace and allow for more
reflection and dreaming. 2018 was a hectic and eventful year and I am
absolutely amazed by how much happened, but I can also feel that I completely
neglected the importance of winding down.

I recently completed a biography[0] and the subject in question lost all his
responsibility, in turn it let him suddenly have the time to pay attention to
the small details relating to his former work. Now, I’m not interested in
loosing my responsibilities, but I do want to give them the attention they
deserve.

[0]: The Power Broker, Robert Caro

------
sethammons
Get back to nature. I just moved out to Western Montana (now working fully
remote). Looking to do more (or start) hiking, backpacking, cycling, fishing,
boating, sitting, relaxing, archery, shooting, maybe hunting, wood woork, and
learn to take care of these 10 acres I now have.

------
strikelaserclaw
After working in the east coast for 7 years, working on big company software,
i'm going full time remote and moving to the valley. I want to see if it
really is the mecca for people passionate about software development and ideas
in general. It is going to be hard, my big co stack isn't used much in the
valley, and because of that i'm not sure how much my experience will count, so
i'm going to essentially start from the ground up. I hope to find a "home"
that i've never been able to find on the east coast.

------
lm2s
Learn how to play the piano.

Continue the deep dive into electronics and hopefully assemble an analog audio
synthesizer while completely understanding what I'm doing.

------
tarnith
Find some truly meaningful work, and get deeper into music.

Hobbywise, maybe build a eurorack and some planar speakers.

------
mmerlin
I plan to proofread my posts before clicking submit ;)

~~~
dang
We've changed the title from "Ask HN: What you is your goal for 2019?".

